# Soo cute



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My new puppy!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aww!! How can you resist that face?!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

His name is Koda right now he's scaring my boer goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way to cute!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

He sorta looks like cattle dog mix? What is he?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I know I have gotten a lot of people saying this but you are WAY off his is a PUG and a POMERANIAN. ( takes alitle more after the Pomeranian with a pug tail) WE LIKE TO CALL HIM A PUG-a-RAINIAN!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

He's pretty darn cute! What is that awesome building in the background? Looks like a turret!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

He is cute. My first thought when I saw him was pug mix. He definately has the puppy face of the pug.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Koda! You are precious.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Used2bmimi said:


> He's pretty darn cute! What is that awesome building in the background? Looks like a turret!


oh it used to be a water well ( we wanted it to look like a turret) now it is a sausage smoker


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Remember the puppy in the picture from before?? Well he's grown up now and here's a picture from today


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I got another one!








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

